# security database on the server doesnot havea computer account for this workstation



## mujeebmohammed

Hello,
This problem started after we have moved from WS 2003 to WS 2008 on our SAP blades. It was a clean install and not an upgrade. We cannot log in to one of the blades(blade5) with the domain administrator.We get the error "The security database on the server does not have a computer account for this workstation trust relationship." How ever, we can log in with the local administrator on the blade5 and we were able to log in to the other blades with the domain administrator/password. We have tried restarting and shutting down the blade5 many times but to no avail. We also removed the blade from the domain and added it again but the problem persists. We do not see the blade5 on AD(neither on the PDC nor on the BDC). We added the blade5 both on PDC and BDC and tried but still the problem persists. Is anything wrong with the PDC or BDC? When we had WS 2003 on our blades we could see all the blades both on the PDC and BDC(AD) and we could log in any blade with the domain administrator. We have not changed the names of the blades. Is this has got anything to do with registry. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## avisitor

For the heck of it, try joining the server to the domain with a new name. Obviously the usual garbage about checking DNS, etc. still applies.


----------



## aasimenator

Or you can make the entry manually in the AD & the DNS with the correct ip address


----------

